# Need Advice on Senior Supplements



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, folks, I know there are a lot of us dealing with the same problems right now with our senior dogs. I am looking at the following products and wonder what you think of them. I've provided the link (ingredient lists were too long to post) and divided them into categories. I am hoping that some combo will make my Chamie into a puppy again!







I can't remember if any of you senior caretakers use Chinese herbs or not but I am a big fan. I've used them for my dogs and for myself. 

Thanks for any comments you might have. 
*
General Support:*

1)Vetri-Science Canine Plus Senior 

2)Only Natural Pet Super Canine Senior 

*Inflammation:*

1.Seven Forests Liquid Ambar 15 

2. Only Natural Pet Get Up and Go  
*
Cardiovascular/Liver/Kidney/Periodontal *

1.<a href="http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Vetri-Science-Coenzyme-Q10/125034.aspx" target="_blank">
Vetri-Science Co-Enzyme Q10</a> 

2. NAC 

3. (for liver support) Super Milk Thistle X


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I just received the "Longevity" powder from Springtime products. Looks to have some wonderful things in it for seniors and there's quite a lot of owner testimony re their products, much of it from folks that own senior puppers.
My late Mom's dobie Samantha is a senior senior and I am trying to keep her comfy. So far, so good.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynnemd
> I just received the "Longevity" powder from Springtime products. Looks to have some wonderful things in it for seniors and there's quite a lot of owner testimony re their products, much of it from folks that own senior puppers.
> My late Mom's dobie Samantha is a senior senior and I am trying to keep her comfy. So far, so good.



Lynn, 

I'm the Springtime Inc. cheerleader on this forum! 























All of this stuff is in addition to a joint supplement. And, believe it or not, Chama can't have Longevity because if I put it in her food she throws her food all over the floor!









Don't worry though, Rafi's on Joint Health from Springtime Inc.!


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh for cryin' out loud - indeed, I wouldn't have known about Springtime if it wasn't for you! Sorry Ruth - I should have read your post much closer!!


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a question about the Springtime senior products since they've come up.......

I was looking at their joint formula, which includes ascorbic acid and a citrus complex. So after reading through a kibble thread that referenced acid and risk of bloat....are these two ingredients ok are should I be concerned about the bloat issue? I'm a little confused now on what acids I should be worried about and whether the citrus complex is basically citrus acid. I think they were also included in a couple other Springtime formulas.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*
General Support:*

1)Vetri-Science Canine Plus Senior 

2)Only Natural Pet Super Canine Senior 

==========> Geez, these almost look like the same product. I checked about 10 of the ingredients, and they were the same amounts, and the list is similar. I wonder of _Only Natural_ is putting their label on the Canine Plus? I've used the regular Canine Plus for Indy for years. 

*Inflammation:*

1.Seven Forests Liquid Ambar 15 

2. Only Natural Pet Get Up and Go  

==========> I know that Seven Forests is a good brand, but I'm not familiar at all with the ingredients. I know the ingredients in the Get Up and Go product -- typical antiinflammatory stuff, as long as the dog tolerates. I guess that goes for anything...

*
Cardiovascular/Liver/Kidney/Periodontal *

1.<a href="http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Vetri-Science-Coenzyme-Q10/125034.aspx" target="_blank">
Vetri-Science Co-Enzyme Q10</a> 

2. NAC 

3. (for liver support) Super Milk Thistle X [/quote]

==========> I give my dogs CoQ-10 that I get from Costco. I tried the NAC, didn't seem to do anything by itself. I'm seeing results in my girl with Acetyl L-carnitine, but that may be a heart issue, I'm not sure.

My favorite liver support forumla is made by Country Life or Biochem (same product), aptlly named, Liver Support Factors:
http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Biochem-Liver-Support-Factors
both my dogs had decreased liver values and kidney values after I started it. Coincidence? I don't know. I give Indy a half pill every other day and Max a half pill every day. Their values are good, but I want to keep them there. A preventative dose is always much smaller than a therapeutic one.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*citric versus citrus....*



> Originally Posted By: mikaK9......
> 
> I was looking at their joint formula, which includes ascorbic acid and a citrus complex. So after reading through a kibble thread that referenced acid and risk of bloat....are these two ingredients ok are should I be concerned about the bloat issue?.....


You may have taught me something very important today. I haven't verified this yet, but that particular site is typically right on. 
http://www.westonaprice.org/msg/msgfree.html

<span style="color: #990000">The food ingredient "citric acid" provides us with a good example of why MSG-sensitive people with little tolerance are having difficulty staying well. Many people believe that "citric acid" comes from citrus fruits, and since most people can tolerate citrus fruits, "citric acid" should not be a problem. However, most of the "citric acid" used today is made from corn rather than from citrus fruits. The Archer Daniels Midland Company (ADM) is a major producer of "citric acid."

"Citric acid" is produced by fermentation of crude sugars. When "citric acid" is produced from corn, manufacturers do not take the time or undertake the expense to remove all corn protein. During processing, the remaining protein is hydrolyzed, resulting in some processed free glutamic acid (MSG). "Citric acid" may also interacts with any protein in the food to which it is added, freeing up more glutamic acid.

A visit to the grocery store to read labels will quickly demonstrate that "citric acid" is being widely used in processed foods. Its use appears to be increasing and, as this occurs, it appears that, based on interactions with MSG-sensitive individuals, more and more MSG-sensitive people are reacting to "citric acid." Its uses in food include flavoring, balancing of acid-alkalinity levels, as a preservative, as a firming agent and as an antibacterial agent. Consumers will find no reference to the presence of free glutamic acid on the labels of foods that contain "citric acid." </span>

This would be consistent with my corn issue, and also the issues raised on DrJ's site....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lisa, 

I noticed that same thing about those two products. But isn't it strange that they would sell BOTH products if they are buying the product from Vetri-Science? I will just get the one that is the better deal! 

Chama tends to tolerate most stuff (except turkey!) without a problem. It's disguising it all so that she doesn't throw it on the floor or spit it out that's the problem!!!! 

And thanks for the Liver Support factors info.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's just wierd that they carry both products -- I don't get it.

Hope Chama does well on whatever you choose!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

for what it's worth,,I have my 12 yr old arthritic girl who also has bad knees on:

the vetri science senior plus
meloxicalm (human form of metacam)
tramadol (pain)
vetri disc 

she seems to be holding her own on this combination, and if I miss even a day, I definately see a difference.
diane


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA..... if I miss even a day, I definately see a difference.



Isn't that something? And some say that supplements don't help....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep I agree, especially with Sami its so "pronounced",,I definately see a difference when I miss meds with her..the old "druggie" ))


Hey I've been using the Celadrin on Dodge & Jynx,,Jynx is 8 now, and kinda creaky joints off and on,,seems to be doing good for her,,and Dodge had his neck out of whack, (I'm sure that bad aussie Jynx did him in), and was stutter stepping , weird thing going on , anyhow, I wanted to get him off the pred so am using the celadrin on him, and seems to be doing well...

diane


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Celadrin has the cetyl myristoleate, right?

The CM has been a lifesaver for Indy's autoimmine condition -- I think it's really good for inflammation. It even helps with her digestive problems -- I guess there is inflammation there too. I'm pretty resigned to giving it to Indy consistently from now on.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

With the Vetri-Science stuff-that has milk thistle in it-does it have enough of the Omegas to cover a dog say with a skin issue? Or would their 3, 6, 9 be better?
http://www.petstruly.com/2614.html Senior pills
http://www.petstruly.com/3535.html 3, 6, 9
And with the senior pills do you still have to use a digestive enzyme powder or is that sufficient (or would one/other be overkill)? 

Sorry!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anyone use Duralactin?
http://www.petstruly.com/2621.html


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think that the multi's ever have enough to treat established disease processes, but help more in prevention, and insurance.

As for their 3-6-9, generally I try not to add any 0-6's, but it's from borage oil which is a better 0-6, and you don't know until you try it and see what happens.

I would be very interested in hearing about any experiences with Duralactin.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

How much mg CM is everyone giving? I started my female on Celadrin and it has over 1000mg per capsule, but I've seen CM products on the net for dogs who only have 250mg and are combined from plant and animal (beef/whale) sources. Anyone know what's up with that


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

When I was looking around years ago, a number of sites were pretty emphatic that plant sources aren't the right thing. However, these were sites selling stuff, so I ended up pretty confused. Who knows, maybe plant sources aren't the same thing, but still are helpful in some way???

When this one worked for us:
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-True-CMO-Cetyl-Myristoleate
I stuck with it. I think I may have tried a natrol product once, and wasn't very happy with it, but that was probably nearly a decade ago!! I thought the original formulation was a beef product, but there seems to be little info out there.

With Max, just giving him two a day of this product, I could notice a difference. Though I think I should give him two, twice a day.

Hmmmm, this product lists the type of fatty acids in the celadrin:
http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Celadrin

They are nearly identical. I'll have to look at that next time I order.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you sure the celadrin amount is PER capsule and not PER serving?

On the bottle I have, it's 90 soft gel caps, and the PER serving is 3 capsules, which totals a high amount,, I was advised by the person who turned me on to the stuff and gave it to her dog, to give ONE capsule per day..so that's what I've been doing..

Don't have the bottle right in front of me, but I do remember thinking WOW this is a high dose, until I looked at the "per serving" which was 3 capsules per day..

Diane


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That makes sense to me. The Celadrin products I looked at, had about 1050 mg in them, but I think they listed 3 capsules.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just reporting back on what I ordered for Chama. After deliberating for weeks I ordered both of these.

1.Seven Forests Liquid Ambar 15

2. Only Natural Pet Get Up and Go 

I will give them one at a time and see which one works better. I am going to keep her on a regular gluc/chon/msm product. 

I also have her on Only Natural Pet Immune Strengthener which seems to be helping.

And I am also going to be giving her Animals Apawthecary Senior Blend which has:

Certified organic alfalfa, dandelion, milk thistle seed, oat tops, garlic, and marshmallow; ethically wildcrafted Ginkgo biloba, hawthorn berries, vegetable glycerin USP, distilled water. Less than 6% grain alcohol USP.

She also still gets the lung support. http://www.tibetanherbs.com/lungsupport.html

I tried to go every other day with that but she started coughing a lot so I went back to every day. 

It's tricky with the herbs because I like to give them separate from food but apart from one another. I do add the Immune Strengthener in her food though. 

I'll report back on how those anti-inflammatory things are working.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_are you sure the celadrin amount is PER capsule and not PER serving?_

You're right







(I should've read the small print







)

I've read in Volhards book that you'd only give the CM for approx. 6weeks (she's had some dramatic results w. it when her dog tor a ligament, but was too old for surgery). The below site mentions a time frame too:
Myristin


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the one I tried, but didn't think it worked very well: http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=5568&at=0

Interesting how the names of the fatty acids seems to change with the different brands, and the brand that I didn't like, seems to be the brand that might be singled out by the link that you provided. The amounts seem consistent, though I would like to know how they get their numbers. I noticed on the Myristin cite, they don't have their certificate of analysis for their softgels available, or at least I couldn't access.....eta: found it at another link: http://www.cetylmyristoleate.com/certificate2.htm . I would still like them to post their exact label on that site though.

I forgot that it was mentioned in Volhards book....

BWM, good luck on the choices, do keep us posted.


----------

